# Having a Baby ?



## Blue-eyes (May 9, 2011)

Hi 
Can anyone tell me which hospitals are any good for delivering my baby in I'm only 13 weeks so have plenty of time but theres so many I have no idea !!!

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The one everyone with medical insurance used to go to was the American Hospital but I have been told its reputation has gone downhill recently. Many will find a gynae in practice and he/she will then recommend the hospital to book into for delivery. Dr. Gertrud Koster at Healthbay Polyclinic on Al Wasel Road is very popular. Medicare Hospital at Safa Park seems to do a roaring trade in delivering babies. You could check out the very popular women's forum, the name of which I am not allowed to post, for this kind of information too.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Bedou, you sure do refer to that woman's site alot. Do you actual go to that for info? It is the most god awful forum ever, for normal folks. Complete rubbish from jumeirah janes. It makes for a good laugh on slow days.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Or is that someone else who keeps referring to them?? Sorry if you are not a habitual woman's forum referrer


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Hahaha I don't believe I am. I am now racking my brains to think how many times I may have referred to them. Paranoia, paranoia . In fact, I cannot remember the last time I actually visited the site soooo hand on heart, I promise never to mention them again, EVER!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

My wife and I just had our twins (this week!) through City Hospital in Dubai Healthcare City. We are extremely impressed by the facilities. We started at American Hospital of Dubai (AHD), but moved because our doctor left that facility and became a private contractor working with City Hospital. We weren't overly impressed with AHD, but they seemed to be the standard. Comparing the two - City Hospital is - hands down - better. Plus, it is ON the Green Line, so visitors can easily come and go (literally, 25 steps from the metro exit to the door of the hospital - don't even have to cross the street).

With regards to doctors, we were absolutely impressed with two doctors at the N9NE Medical Clinic (http://www.9medical.com/ - website should be coming in the next few weeks, today it is not online, as they are new - other website: Dubai Healthcare City | N9NE Medical Institute). The doctors:

Dr. George Michailidis (http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=71707945)
and
Dr. Amir Nasseri: (MD, N9ne Medical Institute, Dr. Amir Nasseri Profile, Dubai Healthcare City, Dubai UAE)

We primarily worked with Dr. George, but Dr. Amir stepped in multiple times to assist. Both are western educated and speak perfect English. Dr. George is Greek and trained in the UK. Dr. Amir is an American doctor who worked in Vegas. Our children are premature and both doctors have been absolutely amazing in helping us out, physically, mentally and emotionally. 

After this past three week's experience - it has been intense (hospitalization for the mother, c-section, premature delivery, etc.) - I would highly recommend both of them, their clinic, and City Hospital to anyone within shouting range.

If you need a referral, please contact me via PM. Congratulations and good luck.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Go back home for the final stages and delivery. Nobody, including doctors, comes to Dubai because they are the best in their field and while the NHS has it's faults it also has recourse and jurisdiction. 

At best they'll run up your med insurance, at worst... I'm not going to say what happened to friends of mine to prove a point on a internet forum (and it was probably an isolated case) but, no go home for the last month and get hubby to join you a week before the due date.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I had my son at Medcare and they were great but he was one of the first babies born at that hospital back when they had just opened in 2007 so we were treated like VIPs. I'm not sure what the service, etc must be like now but the hospital does seem very busy.

Mike, Congratulations  and how many weeks premature were they? The reason I ask is because from experience, I was told that private hospitals are not allowed to accept deliveries before 32 weeks (it's probably changed now). But just to be on the safe side because I had a scare at 28 weeks and suffered due to all these rules, I would recommend to the OP to get herself registered at Al Wasl Hospital too. Again, the rules may have changed now but it's best to check.

I can see where Mr. Rossi is coming from. I've heard a couple of horror stories too. I believe one of them was from AHD.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Mike, Congratulations  and how many weeks premature were they? The reason I ask is because from experience, I was told that private hospitals are not allowed to accept deliveries before 32 weeks (it's probably changed now). But just to be on the safe side because I had a scare at 28 weeks and suffered due to all these rules, I would recommend to the OP to get herself registered at Al Wasl Hospital too. Again, the rules may have changed now but it's best to check.


Thanks! The rules have changed considerably. Hospitals with accredited staff are allowed to have NICU units that support children at any time. City Hospital normally accepts them at 25w, but from my understanding, they will accept slightly earlier. Ours were 27w3d.

-md000/Mike


----------

